# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  The World of Lyranar

## killiuswhisperwind

kinda just the basic outline of the world of lyranar, the bit in the north, is called the wild nothing, sorry about the low quality webcam pic, i will try to get a better scan later, its hand drawn and im just rambling soo anyway here it is.

----------


## foremost

Hmm yeah you'll definitely want to sacan that in to get a better picture. You're going to add cities, mountains, and forests next?

----------


## killiuswhisperwind

Better scaned version along with the progress ive made

----------


## Chashio

Ooh, map! Are those colored pencils you're using?

----------


## killiuswhisperwind

yea colored pencils, anything else tends to bleed through the paper im using

----------


## killiuswhisperwind

a little bit of progress

----------

